# How do you mount your Canon?



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I have tried several ways of mounting a Breakaway Canon on my spinning rod (rubberO rings, tie-downs, and electrical tape) and have not really been satisfied. It always seems to shift around. 

How do you mount yours?

Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*black electrical tape*

mounted two this way and not a problem .... someone here used the heat shrink and it looked real good ....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

All three look like Breakaway LDX's which I have. Is that heat shrink around them or what...I have had a problem with mounting then my LDX's so what is the secret here,,,,looks cool to me.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i sue electrical tape.
wrap once on the rod first, to waterproof it.
then position cannon and wrap again.. tightly at least 3 times around.

it should not be afterwards if wrapped nicely.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had mine on for over a year now with black electrical tape. no problems so far! 

I was thinking about wrapping in on with thread and finishing it with rod finish epoxy. Treat it just like a guide!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

You can use cable 2 wraps.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> You can use cable 2 wraps.


2 cable wraps LOL oops


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I use electrical tape...it moves alittle though...How about duct tape???


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ive wrapped my cannon directly misaligned with reel seats and foregrips .

never moves the way i do it.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Had used cannons for three years*

I use zip ties which are inexpensive, and can be readjusted or tightened when loose. The kind that are clear or black, which ratchet when pulled with pliers or needlenosed. I have same zips after 2 years and still holding.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

the "BEST" way to mount a cannon to a rod is the same way you wrap a guide to a rod. Plus it makes it look like a planned intergral part of the rod rather than some home-made addition!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

if using zip ties, be sure that the closure part is not going to be in the way of your fingers. I saw one and threw it a few times before where the big part was in a weird place where my finger went. Seemed uncomfortable and practical.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*I agree with Jeff*

I had to experiment with the placement of the lock to keep it out of the way.
How do you get the shrink wrap on (past the guides)?

BTW - Jeff, was that you I saw fishing in Artemesia?? on Friday?


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

was thinking of useing heat shrink to, just have elec tape holding them now, but want something cleaner even thought about useing epoxy. was thinking of epoxying them first then sliding x-flock shrink tube over top of it the whole for grip's. any tip's or advice welcomed, just trying to stay busy tinkering over winter. hellrahy those look good, to they stay in place? thanks and tight lines justin:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

toejam said:


> the "BEST" way to mount a cannon to a rod is the same way you wrap a guide to a rod. Plus it makes it look like a planned intergral part of the rod rather than some home-made addition!


Agree this will be the best look-- perhaps not practical if you switch the cannon back and forth between different rods-- and definitely more difficult to undo if you plan to sell the rod but keep the cannon or vice versa.

If I knew I wanted it permanent I would opt for thread and epoxy.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I used*

electrical tape and then a small hose clamp. moose22dog, now you know why the clamps were packaged with the cannons


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Had one on a rod for years just held in place with black electrical tape . When I finally moved it to a new rod I used reinforced 3m strapping tape and top coat of black electrical tape to look pretty.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

croaker said:


> electrical tape and then a small hose clamp. moose22dog, now you know why the clamps were packaged with the cannons


right, used elec tape on all of them now and works just fine but i am looking for a "clean" look, and something to tinker since it's 12* and snowing...lol.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My question, how do you all like them and do they work well?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> My question, how do you all like them and do they work well?


I love mine and have them on every one of my spinning setups bigger than a trout rod. They work just as good on 2oz stingsilvers as they do on 8-n-bait. They feel a little funny at first but after a few times out with them, not using them feels funny. Worth every penny.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> My question, how do you all like them and do they work well?


picked up two last spring to try this season, and love them should of bought them long time ago. just grabed two more for me and two for a buddy that used mine and feel in love. like Islander80 said: feels weird at first but after couple cast i was fine, now feels weird if i don't use one...lol.


----------



## want to fish (May 23, 2010)

*cannon?*

new at this. so what is this used for.(just trying to learn) thanks.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

want to fish said:


> new at this. so what is this used for.(just trying to learn) thanks.


It takes the place of your finger when casting a spinning reel. When casting braid it is easy to cut your finger and this will protect you.


----------



## want to fish (May 23, 2010)

thank you. i dont use braid at this time so wouldnt help me catch anything.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> My question, how do you all like them and do they work well?


I love it. I plan on getting another one for my second rod.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I stopped using them*

when I stopped using more than 4 oz, with braid. I did gain distance using them, but was just too weird for me.  Good product, just not for me. Give me my old finger guards and I'm happy. The finger guards do double duty, since I wood carve also. Same guards cost 1/3 to 1/2 more in a carving store, so I load up while I'm at the beach,


----------

